# How do you guys exercise your tpoos and minipoos?



## wingsandpaws (Oct 28, 2020)

I thought this would be a fun thread to share how us small poodle owners exercise their pups!

I’ll start with mine- the tpoo Mia. She’s generally a calm dog and is content to chill with me on rainy days, but when she goes outside she loves LOVES running and playing. She also likes to get other dogs close to her size chase her. I usually either take her out in the afternoons for off-leash running for 20-30 mins in the garden and play frisbee, then at the evenings 30-40 mins of walking/garden play OR if I’m busy in the afternoon 1 hour of play in the garden/walk in the evenings. Depending on my schedule, I do a 10 min training session at her dinner time every now and then. If my schedule is really empty we go out to a large off leash play area with other dogs and she’s really tired after that.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

I have a 4.5-month-old mini poodle. I don't trust the safety of our local off-leash dog parks, and Topper is just learning recall. I take him for an on-leash walk for 30 or so minutes every day. When the weather isn't too cold, we also go to a nearby park and put a 15-foot tether on my pup's harness. I let him run, romp and sniff to his heart's content. I also play with the flirt pole in our driveway, because the snow is too deep and crusty in our yard. When it's too cold to play outside, we go bowling for poodles or fetch in the long runway between the front door and back door. A couple of times a week I set up a nose work area in our living room and make it increasingly challenging. He LOVES it and it tires him out. I also have an agility tunnel that I set up and encourage him to run through by tossing his ball through it. We have a few jumps and a weave-pole set, but are saving these for when the puppy's growth plates are closed. Other things that tire him out are our weekly obedience training and nose work classes.


----------



## Mr.Ziggy (Jul 14, 2020)

While I don't have a mini or toy, I wanted to share a quick resource! If you don't like dog parks and are looking for ways to get off leash training fun, I'd check out Sniffspot and see if anyone near you rents out their fenced in backyard.


----------



## Darling Darla (Sep 20, 2020)

I have a toy and 2 miniature poodle puppies. Recall is a slow process. My puppies drag long training leads when outside and we play ball. I have a total of 7 dogs and live on 7 acres. The puppies are bad and without the long leads they would be impossible to catch because they love to run. .


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Normie's an 18 month mini with a fenced backyard of his own. We have a few toys out there for him and best of all - birds to flush. We walk him about 40 minutes each day and he goes to dog day camp a few times a month to romp with other small dogs.

Right now he's doing Sunday afternoon Intermediate 1 training, and, when that ends, he will go to semi-private lessons for Intermediate 2. That tires both of us out. We do home practice sessions each morning and afternoon.

He has a lot of responsibilities - two humans to oversee, birds to chase from the yard, baseball games to sleep through, balls to toss off the back of the sofa...you get the drift.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

I have a 12 year old labrador and a 5 month old mini poodle.

They have 3 walks a day (labrador often chooses not to come on the third one). Each walk lasts around half an hour and is mainly off lead with lots of sniffing opportunities.

Rusty (poodle) spends a lot of time playong with toys, chewing and doing mad dashes round the house. Jojo (labrador) likes to play with toys and also does a lot of sleeping.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

I walk Tekno around 3x a day or so and play lots of training games. On the weekend we do group training which is usually a lot of exercise with his friends. I want to get more serious about fitness and conditioning for performance sports so I picked up a couple of classes that I'll be taking in August.

Here's a vid of him going wild with a lure  :








TeknoPOP! on Instagram: "Little known fact: Did you know poodles are crazy? Don’t be fooled by the cute haircuts and puppy dog eyes, poodles are working dogs and are absolutely nutcases when playing. 😂😂"


TeknoPOP! shared a post on Instagram: "Little known fact: Did you know poodles are crazy? Don’t be fooled by the cute haircuts and puppy dog eyes, poodles are working dogs and are absolutely nutcases when playing. 😂😂". Follow their account to see 324 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

When I had a border collie puppy and no yard I would bounce a tennis ball up or down the stairs and he would happily climb stairs.


----------

